# Latest projects



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Sign for repair shop for a friend in Oklahoma. Also made anniversary sign for outlaws.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Good job on those, Mark!

David


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Mark they look great.
Herb


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice signs, Mark. Please keep sharing photos of your work. I enjoy seeing everyone's projects.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Wasn't too very hard to adjust and add wasn't it Mark? Looks good!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice signs Mark


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Good Work Mark.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice, Mark.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

What was the wood in each?


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Round sign is glued up slab with bark I picked up from Cracker Barrel at Christmas time. Picked up 5. The auto repair sign is stair tread made from pine I picked up at Lowes


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Good work Mark.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

It's interesting where we get the material we use for projects. Those look great Mark!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Nice work Mark. the pictures would have looked better on a black napkin though..... keep on carving.. have you done that Bug yet


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Scottart said:


> Nice work Mark. the pictures would have looked better on a black napkin though..... keep on carving.. have you done that Bug yet


I was hoping you were coming to Chicago so I could show you how to use the black napkins. No I haven't done the bug yet. Did do all the fleets on acrylic with LED bases and they turned out good. Working on toy box for grandson. Should have pics in a couple days.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

It would help your photos if you placed the pieces on Black napkins prior to taking the pictures 

Nice to see your efforts turning out so great


----------

